# is this worth anything



## stemp143 (Jun 6, 2012)

clapps 4 oz bottle what was in it


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2012)

Fairly common baby bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

Kelly,

 Clapp's is a baby nursing bottle.

 You are a new member with all kinds of "What's it worth?" questions, yet your sig proclaims "love" for bottles. Where are these bottles coming from, and are you in the business of selling them, or what?


----------



## stemp143 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes i love bottles if i knew everything about them then it would be boring so i like to learn about them if it bothers you that I ask questions just ignore me


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2012)

Good comeback Kelly! 
 I don't personally like to do appraisals. I'll answer questions and like so much info on the internet I am perfectly capable of being wrong. Doing appraisals can be hard. A two dollar (IMO) bottle like this from the 40's most likely could surprise you on the bay and get $30, there's know way to be certain.
 Surface is a well respected member and researcher here. Don't be discouraged but some remarks from anyone here. Chalk it up to the possibility of a bad day for a poster or something. 
 We do get a lot of people that basically want to know if they should sell it on eBay and nothing else interests them. That get's frustrating for some of us (myself included).
 With all that said, if you had some decent nipples to go with it it may do OK. As it sits, I wouldn't be interested at all.


----------



## stemp143 (Jun 6, 2012)

a lot of the bottles i post is for my own personal collection because they look cool. but there is one that i would like to sell and i couldnt find any information but now i know it's value because i asked the question on here.  Bad day or not the only way to learn is to ask.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stemp143
> 
> Yes i love bottles if i knew everything about them then it would be boring so i like to learn about them if it bothers you that I ask questions just ignore me


 
 Kelly,

 You'll pardon me if I've asked you any untoward questions. I doubt that learning about bottles would be "boring" to one who professes "love" for them.

 Your "love" wouldn't be indexed according to "worth," would it?



> ORIGINAL:  stemp143
> 
> Hunyadi janos saxelhiners bitterquelle bottles how much are they worth


 
 There's quite a few @ that eplace at any one time. They are ultra common. Why do yours have tags?







From.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2012)

> Bad day or not the only way to learn is to ask.


Absolutely! They key is to not just ask value sometimes though. Ask about history, get a sense of age and that will help determine rarity. Rarity usually equates to worth anyway along with condition. 
 I'm almost freaking old and have had some interest since the 60's. I've built quite a library and was fully aware of the the bottle before you even posted. I'm no expert by any terms but I like to think I know a little bit. Many of the old books had stuff like that but the new ones don't. Internet searching can be tough without choosing the correct keywords.
 Keep asking, but try and learn some by yourself. You'll find it a much more fascinating hobby. I don't really collect anymore but I LOVE the research.


----------

